# Fixed Gear Bicycles Illegal In Portland



## ajaptwo (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm from San Diego, but read this article and though it just absolutely rediculous. How do the people in Portland feel about this. How accurate is this article and have you personally had any encounters with this law?

http://bikeportland.org/2006/07/28/judge-finds-fault-with-fixies/

Excerpt from the article

An Oregon judge has ruled that fixed-gear bicycles -- which use the rider's leg-power to brake them -- are illegal, and must be outfitted with traditional lever/caliper brakes. The cyclist who was ticketed for the offense fought it in traffic court, and was represented by a pretty sharp attorney, judging from the partial transcript here. It seems obvious that "fixies" should be lawful, since they can satisfy the statutory requirement that bikes be "equipped with a brake that enables the operator to make the braked wheels skid on dry, level, clean pavement. strong enough to skid tire." Nevertheless, the judge ruled against the cyclist


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ajaptwo said:


> I'm from San Diego, but read this article and though it just absolutely rediculous. How do the people in Portland feel about this. How accurate is this article and have you personally had any encounters with this law?
> 
> http://bikeportland.org/2006/07/28/judge-finds-fault-with-fixies/
> 
> ...


You are about 4 days behind and your title is wrong. - TF

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68088


----------



## ajaptwo (Jul 18, 2006)

guess that means I'm stupid
-Ed


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ajaptwo said:


> guess that means I'm stupid
> -Ed


No, just a bit dramatic. - TF


----------

